# Carol Burnett



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 1, 2008)

The Wrong Number:

[video=youtube;9gqQYuipF7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gqQYuipF7U[/video]


----------



## blhowes (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 1, 2008)

The Recital:

[video=youtube;NAS_dKaPEmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAS_dKaPEmg[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2008)

_Went With the Wind_, Part 1:

[video=youtube;IH6TBEbP77Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH6TBEbP77Q[/video]

_Went With the Wind_, Part 2:

[video=youtube;2Nt0yi4wbro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nt0yi4wbro[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Went With the Wind_, Part 1:
> 
> 
> _Went With the Wind_, Part 2:


 


Hey, I was hoping they would put that one out there!

 

Too funny!


----------

